

Ask HN: Is it better to post at low or high traffic times? - moron4hire

At first glance, it would seem posting at high traffic times is best, because the most people are here to see your article. But that means everyone else is posting, too. Does your article get pushed off of the &quot;new&quot; page too quickly for enough people to see-and-upvote it?<p>I guess it comes down to whether or not (high traffic post rate &#x2F; low traffic post rate) &gt; (high traffic view rate &#x2F; low traffic view rate). If it is true, then it&#x27;s better to post at low traffic time.
======
Jeremy1026
I think the most important rule to keep in mind when posting is to post
quality items. If you post stuff that is good, it will gain traction, no
matter the time it was posted. Likewise, if you post junk, it'll never move
up, even if it spent the entire day on the "new" page.

